# Anyone ever used UP Aqua substrate



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

UP Aqua substrate for aquatic plants

looking for some good substrate for my 180g planted Discus tank and this has good reviews on amazon and cheap. 

I usually get Mr. aqua substrate, which I use and its great but cant find any right now.


----------



## rnaodm (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you find Black Diamond Blasting Sand? Its marketed for Sand blasters but looks great in tanks and plants do just fine in it.

Black Diamond Fine Blasting Abrasives - For Life Out Here
Has a store locator


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

rnaodm said:


> Can you find Black Diamond Blasting Sand? Its marketed for Sand blasters but looks great in tanks and plants do just fine in it.
> 
> Black Diamond Fine Blasting Abrasives - For Life Out Here
> Has a store locator


I'll look in to that. thanks.

any one?


----------



## SomethingFishy16 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have seen it in my LFS. They use it in their tanks but other then that I don't know much about it. I prefer the ADA aquasoil mixed with Eco-Complete. (i.e eco-complete on bottom ADA on top)


----------

